# Brookfield baby jar



## Brains (Sep 2, 2006)

hi all,

 I was woundering how you can tel the difference between the repro brookfield baby face jars and the real 1's.  So far i can tell that the repro's are all cobalt- is this true?  i wanted to know because i came accrose 1 in an antique shop today that was 7-up green but i didnt know if it was real and even if it was real- would it be worth the 20$ that they wanted for it? Also it was being used as a lamp, lol 

 bryan,


----------



## Lynette (Sep 2, 2006)

I see tons of these on e-bay.........I don't have a clue.....would love to know also


----------



## Brains (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks for the responce- although you dont know eather[]

 maybe someone els can help?

 Bryan


----------



## capsoda (Sep 3, 2006)

As far as I know all baby faced milk bottles are clear. Dairy farmers knew that patrons would think something was up if the milk was in a colored bottle. The amber milk bottles that were used from the late 40s until the 60s were thought to keep milk better.

 The only exception I can think of are the Brookfield bottles. They are kind of a carnival glass color but I am not 100% sure on them. I had one that showed signs of age but I was never sure. Haven't heard of one being dug. Maybe someone else has.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 3, 2006)

There are a few old round milks that were colored. Then also some square pyros are amber.Some of the round colored bottles are new also, such as the colbalt "Liberty dairy products" bottle from Buffalo, N.Y., that has the statue of liberty embossed on it. There's an old one from Pomeroy, Ohio that is amber with a bust of Lincoln in the center of the slug plate. Stay away from the baby faced bottles altogether if you are new to milks. Also I have noticed what seems to be repro Square pyro's. Some of them feature black children on them. I Know my Pa. and Ohio milks pretty well so if you have any milk questions feel free to email me. Here is a nice rare type of milk bottle it is called a "dripless" or "brick neck".  I've gone on long enough. good luck


----------



## Bixel (Sep 3, 2006)

Am I wrong by saying that ALL of the brookfield babyfaces are repos? I think I heard somewhere thats the story... someone correct me if im wrong...

 Kyle


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 3, 2006)

Here's a couple good sites on repro milk bottles.  I believe there were original brookfield babyface bottles, but only in clear.

http://www.earlyamericanworkshop.com/repo1.htm

http://home.twcny.rr.com/dgillett/repro/repro.html


----------



## Brains (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks for all your help, and know i need to know about the value of the cathedral brand bottles.
 Thanks,
 Bryan


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 4, 2006)

I have listings from about 1980 from a milk bottle collectors club that identifies what were believed to be all the baby faces, cop the creams, amber and green milks. I'm going to try and dig it out. If and when I find it I will be glad to share it.


----------



## Brains (Sep 4, 2006)

i dont care if they were made as gifts or never were used as milk bottles, but i wanted to know if they were really made buy the brookfield glass co.?
 Thats what you wanted to know also, RIGHT[&:]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 5, 2006)

well according to "Udder Delight"by John Tutton, there were brookfield round embossed baby faces in only half pints. there are also square quart pyro's but they seem to have Hellertown marked on them.they also produced a quart double baby face pyro. There were no colored ones listed. I'm not positive if they were made by the brookfield glass co. but the bottle is patnd. and was produced for other dairies as well. the Patent was issued to Micheal Pecoraon feb. 18th 1936. There was a company formed to seel them to other dairies called the Pecora Babytop Products Co., in Hazleton Pa.the first dairy to use the bottles was the Pecora dairy of Hazleton. It also states many other companies made these bottles and even up to one gal. Hope this satifies some curiousities. One good tip is;If it doesn't have a city and a state embossed or painted on the bottle, I'd be skeptical.


----------



## Brains (Sep 5, 2006)

UDDER delight, that's REAL funny![] well thanks for all your help, wont be getting a fake bottle this time!
 Bryan


----------

